# Best pair for a female cinnamon pearl?



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a female cinnamon pearl and planning on breeding her. What type of mutation can I pair her with and what to avoid? Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would pair her with either a normal split to cinnamon pearl, or a cinnamon pied or normal pied split to pearl....if she is split to pied. Can you post any pix's of your hen?

I would suggest to avoid pairing her with a pearl male.


----------



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you mean when you say SPLIT to cinnamon pearl or pearl?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Split means that somewhere in the bird's family line, the parents had that gene. For example a cockatiel can be grey, his father was grey and his mother was pearled. Even though the baby is grey he is still carrying the pearl gene from his mother. Because he has the hidden gene, he would be grey split to pearl.


----------



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you that helps a lot!!!


----------



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there anyone else have a different suggestion or opinions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really, what srtiels said is about right. Breeding her with a split will give you the visual babies you desire while also strengthening their crest and such especially if paired with a pied. She recommended avoiding pearl because pearl to pearl tends to thin out the crest and can cause bald spots if not careful.


----------



## 808tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are some pics, the shop told me that she was a female cinnamon pearl. Is this correct according to this pix? She is seven months old.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That isn’t a Cinnamon Pearl, that is a Pearl.

This is my Cinnamon Pearl (split to pied):










Not sure what to mutation(s) are best to pair with a Pearl.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some gorgeous birds on this thread Im so in love with pearls


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Not sure what to mutation(s) are best to pair with a Pearl.*
*-------------------------------------------------------*

When in doubt, always pair a split to pearl with a visual pearl. This applies to all mutations = a split male to a visual hen.


----------

